

Website hosting with AWS for 51 cents a month? - dreamins
http://stepanyakovlev.net/2012/05/03/running-your-own-wordpress-site-for-51-cents-a-month-with-aws/

======
10098
Now let's see if it withstands the HN effect :)

------
dreamins
haha

